# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  you want my pet?

## dragou

Vu que ça à l'air d'intéresser quelques canards, j'offre le succès des miniatures à ceux qui le désirent. Pour se faire j'ai entreposé mes pets dans mon coffre de guilde perso (il y manque l'ours brun, le mini hylek, le colocal ainsi que le chacalope (=> le prêtre revenant prend une place)).
Envoyez moi un courrier pour que je vous invite dans ma guilde, *attendez* les 3jours requis et ensuite stockez les pets sans oublier de les remettre!!!

Je ne demande rien mais si vous le désirez, vous pouvez contribuer à l'agrandissement de mon stock perso ^^.


Néanmoins quelques conditions du fait que ces pets représentent un bon paquet de thunes :

- cette possibilité ne sera octroyée qu'aux canards de rang canardeur ou + (on va dire que pour cette fois animateur est au dessus même si on sait tous que ....)
- cette offre n'est valable que pour 7j (oui j'ai besoin de mon coffre perso ^^)



tips : prévoyez donc d'avoir l'ours, le colocal, le hylek et le prêtre (obtenu dans les boîtes oriennes que l'on échange avec du karma) dans votre banque au moment ou vous prenez les autres miniatures.

pseudo ingame: Drag.4587

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça, ça m'intéresse, parce que j'ai quasiment que dalle en miniatures  ::wub:: 

Plus qu'à racketter quelqu'un d'autre pour les manquants  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Jolie initiative.

----------


## Myron

Je t'envoie un courrier dés que j'ai trouvé ton nom IG ^^
Merci pour le coup de pouce.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Dragou, tu es un ange.

----------


## silence

Y a un soucis avec ce canard, je demande le ban.  ::love::

----------


## Maderone

Et maintenant le titre pour l'avoir faut avoir les miniatures des deux générations xD ?

----------


## dragou

> Et maintenant le titre pour l'avoir faut avoir les miniatures des deux générations xD ?


Ce sont 2 titres distincts ^^

petite reprécisions pour les quelques ça canartoon qui m'ont demandé l'accès à la guilde : comme stipulé je n'accepterai qu'à partir du rang canardeur (dont excepté oignon et ça canartoon), simplement par soucis de "sécurité". Le rang ça canartoon permet à des non canards de "leech" les missions de guildes avec les canards. Je ne peux donc pas être sur de votre fidélité ou de votre honnêteté donc désolé...

----------


## Odrhann

Amour.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Merde je ne suis que le rang newbie dans la guilde (ou un truc dans le genre).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Même si Dragou trouve mes idées bidons, je veux bien lui emprunter ses mini-pets.
Et comme Barti-chou, je recherche une personne ayant les autres ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Ou sinon, on se cotise entre leecheurs pour offrir les trois derniers à Drag  ::P: 

J'ai aucune idée de leur valeur, c'est pas 20 po/pièce, hein ? hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Méfie-toi de tes idées  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah drag on avait discuté, il m'a dit qu'il lui manquait que le Chacalope, normalement.

----------


## Myron

J'en ai une dizaine ça doit pouvoir le faire  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Ou sinon, on se cotise entre leecheurs pour offrir les trois derniers à Drag


Moi ça me va. Il me permet d'avoir un titre sympa et 40 points de succès, je peux bien participer comme ça.  ::lol::

----------


## Snydlock

Épouse-moi.  ::love::

----------


## Maximelene

> Épouse-moi.


Mais, avec plaisir.

----------


## dragou

Petite précision, il ne me manque que le chacalope de l'année 1.
Concernant les 3 autres pets, ca vient du fait que l'emplacement de banque ne contient que 50 places et qu'il y a 54 pets à mettre donc ca coince.

Maintenant si vous voulez me faire plaisir, je sais que l'année 2 y passera tot ou tard donc ^^


edit : je vais mettre les 3 derniers dans le coffre de guilde cpc ainsi ça sera plus simple pour vous mais j'espère qu'aucun petit malin ne les gardera.

edit²: vu que le boulet de maxi m'avais kick de la guilde, je ne peux rien entreposer dans le coffre avant 72h. Je lui ai donc envoyé les pets et il les mettra lui.
(ps: ce sont dans les moins cher nessou mais ca représente quand meme + 1PO pour rien au final).

----------


## Maderone

Mauvaise idée pour le coffre de guilde... Au pire tu mets juste pas les 3 miniatures les moins cher. On peut les acheter, c'est pas la mort.

----------


## pikkpi

C'est super sympa à toi Dragou.... j'ai fait une demande Ig du coup.

----------


## Tygra

On peut pas se cotiser pour agrandir sa banque de guilde ? Chacun achète des trucs d'influence, Drag devrait arriver vite à avoir une guilde "spé-minipet" !

----------


## pikkpi

Qu'il y ait don ou pas de la part des canards à qui dragou a accordé sa confiance.... Je dis libre à lui de dépenser comme il l'entend : agrandissement du p... de sa collection, achat d'influence ou de table blackjack.

----------


## dragou

Grâce au grand maderone qui ne sait même pas remettre les bons pets, on a un petit problème que bobnass a essayé de régler donc en gros :

- le minotaure et le félin doivent être envoyer à bobnass
- le hylek doit aller dans le trésor de guilde pour que les non anim puissent également les retirer

----------


## Maderone

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des "bons" pet à mettre dans la caisse de guilde.

----------


## dragou

> Pour se faire j'ai entreposé mes pets dans mon coffre de guilde perso (il y manque l'ours brun, le mini hylek, le colocal ainsi que le chacalope


Si tu le savais inconsciemment ^^.

LeeTchi, je veux bien t'inviter, mais faut que tu quittes une guilde, t'es au full....

----------


## pikkpi

Merci Dragou, normalement j'ai tout bien remis et quitté la guilde perso fissa !

All hail Dragou \o/

----------


## Tygra

Question stupide : il faut que les miniatures soient toutes dans le coffre au même moment pour avoir le succès ?

----------


## Myron

Oui ^^

----------


## Tygra

Grrr.
En plus il va m'en manquer une pour avoir les 54. Plus qu'à claquer du karma dans les boites pour avoir le prêtre, je suppose que c'est celui là qu'il me manque.

----------


## Bartinoob

Tu peux t'épargner l'achat d'un des exotiques à watmille po avec un prêtre, mais il te faudra toutes les autres. Perso, je l'ai eu au bout de 20 boites tout pile, pas à me plaindre  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

J'en ai 6 qui m'emmerdent moi.  ::sad::

----------


## dragou

Je reprend possession de ma banque dimanche, donc demain c'est le dernier jour possible pour se faire inviter  :;):

----------

